# Humane Society called on my barn, what should I do?



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

You may check out the law in your area, but generally speaking I think as long as the horse has adequate food, water, and shelter you cannot get in trouble.

I think it would be wise to move barns.


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

Well heres the thing...by paying her to keep and board your horses, the responsibility isn't *all* on you anymore to keep their weight up. If you really like the barn that much...heres what I would do. 

I would ask the BO to do self care. Be prepared, it is a lot of work. Tell her you would like to rent the space but that you will take care of buying all the feed and hay and will be responsible for actually feeding.


----------



## SimplyElegant (Oct 29, 2010)

I think I might just ask her if how much she has been feeding them and then just tell her I will start feeding them so I can get my skinny boy's weight up.


----------



## A knack for horses (Jun 17, 2010)

I'm pretty sure you couldn't, but on the same token, you chose and are still choosing to keep your horses in a place where you know they are not recieveing adequate care. I'm not trying to be mean or rude, I think if you are going to get in some trouble, this will likely be the reason why. 

Since you like your location, I would try to start on self board care asap. The more you can prove you have been caring for you animals and trying to put weight on your horses, the less likely you will get into trouble with the Humane Society.


----------



## Charis (Jul 6, 2010)

A knack for horses said:


> I'm pretty sure you couldn't, but on the same token, *you chose and are still choosing to keep your horses in a place where you know they are not recieveing adequate care.* I'm not trying to be mean or rude, I think if you are going to get in some trouble, this will likely be the reason why.
> 
> Since you like your location, I would try to start on self board care asap. The more you can prove you have been caring for you animals and trying to put weight on your horses, the less likely you will get into trouble with the Humane Society.


This. If her horses aren't receiving adequate care, chances are she won't caare too much if someone else's horses start slipping. You also cannot trust her judgement of weight; obviously it is flawed if she doesn't see what's wrong with her horses.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I personally would start looking for a different barn. For the time being though, you might want to call or go by the humane society and ask to speak to the investigator in charge of the investigation at her barn. They should be willing to talk to you and that way, you can let them know that not all of the horses there are hers and that you have been paying board but your horses aren't getting the care they are supposed to. Let them know that you are working to fix the situation with your horses so that if they do decide to do a seizure, they might not take yours as well thinking they are hers.


----------



## Reiterin (Mar 28, 2010)

I think smrobs has the right idea. (regarding the humane society)


but if you can manage self care, that would be a good idea. and just look around for other places. hopefully there is a place near by that has a more caring individual running the place.


----------



## La Fiaba (Oct 23, 2010)

If you know the BO is not looking after your horses as well as you want, get your horses to another barn! What is more important to you, the location of the barn or your horses being looked after? It is not ok to pass the responsibility to the yard owner because you are the horse owner and you are responsible for that animal. Sometimes that means standing up and saying things that other people don't want to hear, but in the name of animal welfare who cares? Tell your BO they are not doing a good enough job of looking after your horse and you will be either looking after him yourself from now on or move to a better yard with staff who know what they are doing (which is what I would do, why would I give money to anyone who mistreats animals?).


----------



## mapleridgefarm (Sep 20, 2010)

I guess im confused as to why you are paying someone to care for your horses, which they are not doing, and you are not upset about this! I would never pay someone to care for my horses and expect less then the highest quality care. If I were you i would find another barn asap and contact the humane society as smrobs said


----------



## wannahorse22 (Dec 27, 2009)

It sounds like a silly decision to me. You are hurting your horses. Why not ceck ouut these barns in your area?

Kubicki Eventing | Training for horses and riders for dressage and eventing - 15 mins. away from Centerville, Ohio
StoneybrookfarmOhio- in Dayton, OH


----------



## Fifty (Jul 1, 2010)

What's the name of your barn...I boarded at a barn just like this, and I live in Ohio, too.


----------



## dee (Jul 30, 2009)

I don't know the laws in Ohio, but in Oklahoma, you would have to explain to the Humane Society why your horses were thin when you see them so often. Even though you are paying the BO to care for your horses, they are ultimately your responsiblity, so you will bear some of the responsibility. If the Humane Society decided a seizure is warranted, and your horses are seized as well, you are looking at a potentially lengthy court process to get them back.

That being said, actual seizures are pretty rare. Animals are only seized under "exigent circumstances." Meaning they are only taken if it is a dire emergency. If the horses are just thin, the BO will likely just be given a warning to improve the care that the animals are receiving. How the BO will react to that is anybody's guess. Once you are on their watch list, you tend to stay there and they can show up at any time. You may also be given a warning, as would the other animal owners at the barn.

We rescued some really _skinny_ horses last spring. They hadn't had time to put any weight on, but someone reported us. Sheriff's department handles the investigations and they came out. We showed how we had just got the horses, showed him the feed (he also showed up at feeding time, so he could vouch that the feed in the barrels was not just there for show). 

He showed up on his own every couple of months after that, or whenever someone reported our horses...again. They were all gaining weight nicely except for the daughter's mare, and she was under a vet's care. Vet could not figure out what was wrong with her. Mare would get better and start gaining weight, then drop the weight off and get skinny again. Deputy said she was skinny, but not emaciated - but the mare eventually died. Guess that's the hazard with rescues.


----------



## SimplyElegant (Oct 29, 2010)

wannahorse22 said:


> It sounds like a silly decision to me. You are hurting your horses. Why not ceck ouut these barns in your area?
> 
> Kubicki Eventing | Training for horses and riders for dressage and eventing - 15 mins. away from Centerville, Ohio
> StoneybrookfarmOhio- in Dayton, OH


The first barn you posted was $485 a month and the other was $600 a month I have two horses, I cannot afford that each month. I love the barns but that's just too much. Plus I jump but I do not need a jumping/eventing barn since I rarely do it. 



Fifty said:


> What's the name of your barn...I boarded at a barn just like this, and I live in Ohio, too.


I do not want to reveal that information sorry. I have had people show up at my barn trying to steal my horse before over me posting where they were at on a similar forum.



dee said:


> I don't know the laws in Ohio, but in Oklahoma, you would have to explain to the Humane Society why your horses were thin when you see them so often. Even though you are paying the BO to care for your horses, they are ultimately your responsiblity, so you will bear some of the responsibility. If the Humane Society decided a seizure is warranted, and your horses are seized as well, you are looking at a potentially lengthy court process to get them back.
> 
> That being said, actual seizures are pretty rare. Animals are only seized under "exigent circumstances." Meaning they are only taken if it is a dire emergency. If the horses are just thin, the BO will likely just be given a warning to improve the care that the animals are receiving. How the BO will react to that is anybody's guess. Once you are on their watch list, you tend to stay there and they can show up at any time. You may also be given a warning, as would the other animal owners at the barn.
> 
> ...


Okay well in my opinion I kind of feel like she needs a little wake up call to start paying attention to the horses. I am working with mine and with time he will get better. I just wish she would help her horses more. I don't think that they will take any of the horses but I just wanted to make sure I couldn't get in trouble for it.


----------



## wannahorse22 (Dec 27, 2009)

You may want to just talk it over with her. If you have to, compromise a self-care board. Make sure to get a contract also, just to avoid any problems in the future.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

Yes you could get in trouble for your horses being underweight unless you have veternary records showing you are tending to there needs. If a horse is underweight from lack of feed is more serious than if it is underweight from an illness that you are trying to remedy. Sounds like lack of care


----------



## Saskia (Aug 26, 2009)

I believe that they won't seize a horse unless it is really skinny. Is your horse skinny or just a little under weight? Are his feet and such done? There are some terrible neglect cases out there and I am sure that they would rather focus on them than just an underweight horse. 

A lot of people here are saying move to a different barn but I understand why you do not want to. Money and location is a huge factor, but the welfare of your horse obviously has to come first. You have discovered that she is not taking adequate care of your horses, so you should immediately begin going out there twice a day to care for them on your own. 

Tell her you'd rather not do a board situation, perhaps she has a paddock you can rent out just for your horses? That way you can leave your hay there and know only they eat it, and you can see what they eat and when. You could put a sign on your gate specifying that only you are to feed and handle your horses. 

Act soon.


----------



## SimplyElegant (Oct 29, 2010)

They now officially only get turned out together so they eat the hay we throw I make sure both eats some. But mine is just skinny, before he was really bad but he is getting better, everytime I go out I give him afalfa cubes and an extra flake or two of hay. Other than that my two are kept up well. My older one is just a tad ribby right now then the other threw his shoe recently but the farrier is coming out for that soon. Outside that their hooves are in great shape.


----------



## Hali (Jun 17, 2009)

I think it would be wise to start to look for a new place. I would never support (finanically or otherwise) anyone so unprofessional.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

OP - do you have boarding contracts in place? Are your horses readily identified as yours? (brand, registration papers, vet or farrier bills)

If they do a siezure - ALL of the horses will most likely be taken. It is possible if you can prove you are paying this person to care for your horses and she is failing, you could make separate arrangements for yours.

I would contact the agent - as a previous poster suggested - and see what your options are. My guess is they are going to tell you by continuing to pay your board, you are approving the situation.

MOVE.


----------



## charlicata (Jan 12, 2010)

I don't know how you throw your hay, but with my two I found that if I just put 3 or 4 flakes out for each of them in two piles that a lot of it was getting wasted. I've started spreading out the flakes into different places. This morning there were 8 flakes all together in 8 different spots...where they had to walk to each flake. There is basically no waste anymore, even with them getting that much twice a day. With this type of feeding, both of them are starting to gain weight. I'd rather mine to be a little on the chunky side going into winter...instead of trying to put weight on them once the bad cold weather actually starts.

I would also contact the investigator. It may help you out in the long run. He/she will probably tell you if you need to start looking for another barn.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Another vote to contact the investigator.

I admit I am confused. You say yourself that the barn owner tells you they do one thing as far as caring for your animals and you know by your own visualization that it is not happening. Why exactly do you want to stay some place that the barn owner is more than willing to simply lie to your face? Do you think this is the only topic they lie to you about?


----------



## wingsinmoonlight (Aug 17, 2010)

I'm pretty close to you too...I work in Bellbrook, and live near the Dayton Airport.

My trainer has her guys here:
Home
And it is gorgeous...but more expensive- 290 self care and like 550 full care. (bellbrook)

I used to take lessons here:
http://www.conferenceschoolofhorsemanship.com
and I really like the owner, but I haven't been out in a couple years. They are 440.00 full care. (Bellbrook)

I also am wondering which barn you are at-if only so I never steer anyone I know that way! And, I'll add to the MOVE vote!


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Any updates, SimplyElegent? Did you talk to the investigator?


----------



## SimplyElegant (Oct 29, 2010)

I still have no heard if they are actually coming or if it was just talk, I'm not really sure. I can prove both of my horses are mine and we do have a contract. I think I have to give 60 day notice regaurdless.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

SimplyElegant said:


> I still have no heard if they are actually coming or if it was just talk, I'm not really sure. I can prove both of my horses are mine and we do have a contract. I think I have to give 60 day notice regaurdless.


If the BO is not feeding your horses - that is a violation of the contract.

60 days?


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

Move, move, move.

Like someone else said, the BO is LYING to YOUR FACE about the care of your horses. And you aren't moving?
Don't just google stables. Ask around, look around. There are tons of hole-in-the-wall stables that provide excellent care for awesome prices.


----------



## wingsinmoonlight (Aug 17, 2010)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## wingsinmoonlight (Aug 17, 2010)

I agree 100%...I am boarding at a little stable north of the OP...great care for 255.00 full care board. I also think I know the OP in real life....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## amschrader87 (Oct 30, 2010)

You know I had the same problem and of course I was friends with the girl who was caring for my horse. But we ended up moving him to a different barn and he fattened right up. Sometimes you just got to do whats right for your horse weather it hurts the barn owners feelings or not. You dont want your horses taken away.


----------



## charlicata (Jan 12, 2010)

Any updates SimplyElegant?


----------



## AppyLuva (Oct 25, 2010)

It would be a wise decision to move barns. You don't want your horse at a barn that may be in trouble with the humane society. Not only is the stable owner getting in trouble but he/she is also lying to you about the care of your horse. As long as you have the proper food, water, and shelter for your horse you shouldn't get in trouble.


----------



## wildhorsesgone (Jan 13, 2011)

*Famished*

Hopefully the problems have been resolved by now but keep a close eye on everything because things may revert. If the problems are ongoing and most of the horses are skinny even if they are turned out most of the time, something is wrong because if there is plenty of good pasture for them the grass is probably the best thing they could eat. I don’t know where you live but if it’s cold and all the pasture is gone then someone should be giving the horses hay to eat out there. Is the hay amount inadequate, poor in nutrients or possibly contaminated? 

Do all the owners worm their horses regularly? If everything else is done correctly and most of the horses are skinny maybe that is the problem especially if they all graze in the same areas. Is the water contaminated? Is the grain inadequate or contaminated? What does all the horses’ manure look like?

Times are hard for many people; maybe the owner is having some difficulties. I realize that you are paying for boarding but maybe the owner needs help. Maybe the owner doesn’t charge enough for boarding to feed the horses properly or pay for good employees. The horse owners should try to spend more time with their horses.

I would be concerned about leaving my horse at a place where the caretakers don’t really care about the animals. If my child were being neglected at a daycare center, I would correct the problem immediately and because of the way I am, I would NOT be happy with just making sure my kid gets enough to eat or proper care. I’d be concerned for every child and if the problem couldn’t be properly resolved, I would find a different daycare. 

Horses depend on us to protect them. I doubt that the Humane Society will tell you anything other than it’s being investigated. You should find out for sure if the barn has been reported, even if it hasn’t been, I’d talk to the owner.

The barn owner may feel uncomfortable about talking to a horse owner about the issues. Think about the possible problems the owner may be experiencing and possible resolutions then approach the owner and be sure that others are not in earshot. Let the owner know right off that you wish to keep your horse there and that you want to help resolve the problems in order to accomplish that. 

Let us know how everything turns out.


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

I could not feed only my own horses while a bunch of hungry ones looked on. I would move my horses then start a compaign to shut that place down.
Someone else mentioned looking for smaller, cheaper places. Knock on doors of places you see with a few horses. Many people wouldn't mind taking in a few boarders. Drive around & look. The worst they could say is no.


----------



## Babes Ribbon (Jan 25, 2011)

Speaking as someone who boards other horse's I do the best I can to please the owner and keep the horse's healthy and happy. Just recently we had a stray buffalo wander on to the nieghbours property and spook one of our boarder horse's through a fence. The horse had cut his legs badly and the two top post were completly taken down... I contacted the owners and cared for the horse till I got instuctions but also have in my boarding agreement instuctions on what to in case owners can't be contacted. Do you trust that if an emergency were to arise she would do the best for your horse's? Would she notice if one was to collic? I would sleep a lot easier knowng that the people who are caring for my horse 90% of the time care about my horse.. Even if it meant a farther drive for me


----------

